# Hunting Club Names?



## medic1 (Oct 24, 2009)

What's your's?

Mine is Sand Hill Hunting Club.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 24, 2009)

High Pine


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 24, 2009)

Big Horn Huntin' Club--this is the 40th year


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 24, 2009)

The club I am in right now doesn't have a name but I have been in...

Sgt. Jasper Hunt Club
Double Eagle 
Bear Claw
Courthouse Branch
Boggy 11
Hard Labor Creek Plantation


----------



## Southern_Buck (Oct 24, 2009)

I think they could come up with a better name for ours than Folkston Hunting Club.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2009)

Southern_Buck said:


> I think they could come up with a better name for ours than Folkston Hunting Club.


----------



## wtruax (Oct 24, 2009)

Hazlehurst Country Club


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 24, 2009)

Toonnerville HC.


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 24, 2009)

Turkey Creek Hunting Club........located in Troup County


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Oct 24, 2009)

Answered Prayer Hunting Club


----------



## ETK (Oct 24, 2009)

Buckshot hunting club.  Years ago all you could use legally was a shotgun with buckshot!!


----------



## Mossy Oak Man (Oct 24, 2009)

Rusty Gate Hunting Club, thats the name of mine.


----------



## Amarillo1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Amarillo, is the name of my place.


----------



## roscoe54 (Oct 25, 2009)

Gopher Gully.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## epidemic0425 (Oct 25, 2009)

Buckhead Creek Hunting Club.  Jenkins County


----------



## JasonWMcCorkle (Oct 25, 2009)

Hillsboro farms


----------



## jettman96 (Oct 25, 2009)

00 Buck Hunters


----------



## medic1 (Oct 25, 2009)

roscoe54 said:


> Gopher Gully.
> 
> Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word



That is original for sure.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2009)

Ours is  "Broken Arrow Hunting Club"


----------



## mattech (Oct 25, 2009)

ours is the patrolmans club and the one beside us is the sheriffs club.dont know the history but seems easy to figure out.


----------



## SCPO (Oct 25, 2009)

brown it's down  hunt club


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been in three different ones:

Breeding Ground Hunt Club
Pine Bay Hunt Club
Hellfire Hunt Club

Here are a few of the clubs that are around us:

Camp Misery Hunt Club
Sandhill Hunt Club
Buck and Boar Hunt Club
Tick and Chigger Hunt Club
Dip N Vat Hunt Club
Skeeter Bottom Hunt Club


----------



## swamp (Oct 25, 2009)

Buckwild Hunting Club


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 25, 2009)

Still Huntin Hunting Club


----------



## KKrueger (Oct 25, 2009)

Pineland Plantation
Pineland Plantation II
Rut N Strut


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 25, 2009)

we call ours the farm. have been in just a few.
possum trot
tripple squeeze
woodland wildlife


----------



## ShootSome (Oct 25, 2009)

HardTines Hunt Club


----------



## adebord30183 (Oct 25, 2009)

Big Ten. Relocated from S. Ga. to N. Ga. (the name anyway) in 1990.


----------



## Dagger (Oct 25, 2009)

Size Matters Archery Club is ours.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2009)

The Cove.


----------



## 8pointduck (Oct 25, 2009)

Pea Ridge Hunting Club .                                                                                       Mattech, you would think Jerry or at least one of Ya'll could come up with a new name. When I hunted there I wondered the same thing.


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Oct 25, 2009)

riverbend


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 25, 2009)

Duck head deer killin' club


----------



## skeeterjp (Oct 25, 2009)

epidemic0425 said:


> Buckhead Creek Hunting Club.  Jenkins County


I second this one! The one the only and the best club to take a big buck! Aint that right coot!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Trailblazer Hunting Club!


----------



## shaun2733 (Oct 25, 2009)

Woodville Hunt Club


----------



## stuart smith (Oct 25, 2009)

Lead and Feather.35 years


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2009)

Deer valley hunting club is ours.


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 25, 2009)

gainesville trophy club     aka..... THE MECA


----------



## soala70 (Oct 25, 2009)

*same as ours*



Jodi said:


> Ours is  "Broken Arrow Hunting Club"



same as ours in geneva al


----------



## BigCountry77 (Oct 26, 2009)

Poverty Creek Hunting Club in Dahlonega


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been in Two that were named

Cherokee hunting club

Crazy "8" hunting club.................There were eight of us


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 26, 2009)

Jumpin Gully Hunting Club in Glascock!! Been there going on 31yrs!!


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Oct 26, 2009)

Double Lung Hunt Club... 6 years running now...


----------



## How2fish (Oct 26, 2009)

Crystal Creek Hunting Club 20yrs..motto..What happens in Warren Co..stays in Warren Co...


----------



## idletime2day (Oct 26, 2009)

Spike Camp Hunting Club


----------



## young gunna (Oct 26, 2009)

BUCKWILD HUNTING CLUB been here 25yrs. Hancock Co.


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 26, 2009)

CHEROKEE HUNTING CLUB, WASHINGTON CO.     www.cherokeehuntingclub.com


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 26, 2009)

*...*

Southern Hunting Associates

(used to be the James Gang Hunting Club 1990-1994, then Dixie Hunting Club 1995-1998)...

www.southernhuntingassociates.com


----------



## catch22 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am in 2:

Gunsmoke Hunting Club
Mosquito Creek Ranch


----------



## DixieToolz (Oct 26, 2009)

KILL EM` and GRILL EM` HUNT`N CLUB


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 26, 2009)

Abbie Whitaker farms Hunt club named after my late great great grandma who i inherited the land from.   (AWF hunt club)


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 26, 2009)

Hart Co. Club = Swampy Ghost hunting Club

Jefferson Co. club=Red Plains Gentlemen's Club


----------



## droptine20 (Oct 26, 2009)

five knox HC.


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 26, 2009)

Been in 2.
Murder Creek Hunting club - Jasper county
and now
Arrowhead Hunting club - Taliferro County


----------



## GoFish (Oct 26, 2009)

Southern Boys and "A" Yankee HC


----------



## tween_the_banks (Oct 26, 2009)

Back Yard Babies 



Just kidding. My dad knows alot of people, we just hunt land all over the place in Bartow behind folks houses or land they dont mind us hunting.


----------



## wargmc (Oct 26, 2009)

im in 2 
two gate in fla
south diamond in ga


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 26, 2009)

I belong to the Tallapoosa River Hunting Club in Muscadine, AL.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Oct 26, 2009)

Buck Track Hunt Club in Jasper County


----------



## bhouston (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hunt club*

"Buck Rub" in Hancock county


----------



## BIG RANDY (Oct 26, 2009)

The sticker on our club members vehicles...


tresspassers better think long and hard about slippin' in without their orange on


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2009)

"Dead Poachers Society" for us.


----------



## kwillis (Oct 26, 2009)

Farmers hunt club, sylvania,ga.


----------



## walters (Oct 26, 2009)

*names*

mine should have been named bunch of cry babies hunting together club....


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 26, 2009)

mine are double lung hunt club. we are in twiggs, monroe, and lamar counties


----------



## bucksrus67 (Oct 26, 2009)

Rack and spur !


----------



## olhippie (Oct 26, 2009)

..."Count Coup Club" in Greene county... "Fellowship hunt club" in Putnam county..

....I saw a club sign once that said "Hope" hunt club, the Hope was crossed out and "New Hope" was entered, then that was crossed out, and "No Hope" was entered. I believe I'd have just named that club, "Hope Springs Eternal"hunt club..


----------



## BLAW (Oct 26, 2009)

00 Buck Hunters


----------



## LittleBocephus (Oct 26, 2009)

Briar Creek Sportsmans Club


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 27, 2009)

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB
RICHMOND COUNTY, HEPHZIBAH GA.

We hit the ground running this first season.
And will be here for the long haul....


----------



## mountain cat (Oct 27, 2009)

Shoot a shaking bush hunting club! Poachers welcome!


----------



## deltahunter (Oct 27, 2009)

Strut-N-Rut, Caroll County


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Oct 27, 2009)

not in a club now but in the past white bottoms hunting club in greene and hard luck hunting club in oglethorpe.


----------



## don (Oct 27, 2009)

OUT BACK HUNT CLUB..No rules just right.


----------



## KNIGHT88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Falcon hunting club- jasper county


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 27, 2009)

private stock hunting club


----------



## MAC12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Will-dawg said:


> Big Horn Huntin' Club--this is the 40th year




Hancock County ???


----------



## medic1 (Oct 27, 2009)

walters said:


> mine should have been named bunch of cry babies hunting together club....


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 29, 2009)

Pioneer Hunt Club - This is our 33rd year on same property in Jasper County.

It's named after the old homeplace ruins on the club that date back to the mid and late 1800's. Guess the founders figured they were the "Pioneers" of that area. We're just East and North of Lloyd Shoals on the Ocmulgee - right across from the Big Dam and Martin's Marina. We've got an old family cemetary from the White family in the center of the club and our propery is known as "the White tract" on county plats.


----------



## BamaBart (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm a member of two clubs.

Homeboy's Hunting Club - Perry County, Alabama
Seven Mile Hunting Club - Blount County, Alabama


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Oct 29, 2009)

some I have been in,

Spike Buck Assasians
The Druken Sphinx
Stray Dog Blasters
Cryptic Viking Ferrets


----------



## hoppie (Oct 29, 2009)

Young Bucks Hunting Club


----------



## respro (Oct 30, 2009)

*Briar Creek*

I am in the Brair Creek Sportsman Club. 1st year member.


----------



## larryp (Oct 30, 2009)

Little New York Hunt Club, Laurens County


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 30, 2009)

I call mine the one man hunting club or the honeycomb hideout!


----------



## Buckerama (Nov 6, 2009)

7 mag hunting club


----------



## Brandon TH (Nov 6, 2009)

Headwaters Hunting Club in Pierce county is mine.


----------



## castaway (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine are

Circle P Sportsman
Horn Springs Hunting Club


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Jack's Hunting CLub
Mill Branch Hunting CLub
S & W Hunting CLub


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 6, 2009)

Portal Hunting Club - established 1900


----------



## bass4fun (Nov 6, 2009)

Racks-N-Beards - Putnam County

B-4 That

Whitetail Ridge - Morgan County


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 8, 2009)

Buck Snort Resort


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2009)

I call mine public land  I can't afford a hunt club.


----------



## buckmaster77 (Oct 24, 2010)

*name*

Nice Rack Hunting Club...Think it will be DNR Employees Hunting club next year, then we can leave the gates open


----------



## Great_White_Hunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Swamp Hunting Club--The name says it all. 

Gentlemens Club--Prez has a sense of humor.


----------



## bholmes (Oct 24, 2010)

Trigger Happy Hunting Club


----------



## ted 88 (Oct 24, 2010)

Long Lake Hunting Club - Baldwin County, and also the "farm".


----------



## KGarner (Oct 24, 2010)

The Bottoms Hunting Club
Stewart County


----------



## fishnjay (Oct 24, 2010)

Picken Bottoms


----------



## 12pointer (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been in = 4 seasons hunting club ,Bucks Domain hunting club , White Flag hunting club and now I run Lucky buck hunting club


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 24, 2010)

swift creek hunting club


----------



## Payton Everett (Oct 24, 2010)

Rebel hunting club in Carroll County


----------



## rackman (Oct 24, 2010)

north georgia sportsman club. in hancock co


----------



## grizzlymint (Oct 25, 2010)

holanna huntin club, marion county, lucky buck trophy club, heard county, j &a hunting club, laurens county


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 25, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> I have been in three different ones:
> 
> Breeding Ground Hunt Club
> Pine Bay Hunt Club
> ...



I'm in Camp Misery (The Miz) and am a former member of Sandhill aka the hills. Pure ole North Fl coastal scrub land that good for running hounds on and not much else.


----------



## doghunter101 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sinkhole hunting club.


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Oct 26, 2010)

DONASTOGO HUNTING CLUB    (dont ask to go)


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Oct 26, 2010)

a** hunting club

Aint Shot Crap


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Oct 26, 2010)

R&A Sportman's Club in Twiggs County.


----------



## reidplacefarms (Oct 26, 2010)

potato creek hunting club 18 yrs and reid place farms both in upson county


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Creek Plantation. com ( BCP ) Dooly county


----------



## MD746 (Oct 26, 2010)

mattech said:


> ours is the patrolmans club and the one beside us is the sheriffs club.dont know the history but seems easy to figure out.



Yall got any bacon running around on your club


----------



## Skeeter83 (Oct 26, 2010)

Takomarack

(Take-Home-A-Rack)


----------



## Mario7979 (Oct 26, 2010)

Redneck Hunting Club....Polk County Georgia


----------



## billy336 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hodapp Hunt Club #79
Teeterville , GA
33rd year


Shady Acres
Autuaga County, AL

RickAl Ranch
Ft. Drum, FL


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 26, 2010)

Hudson River Hunting Club.
Franklin County


----------



## sclark (Oct 26, 2010)

bladen creek hunt club in south west stewart, quitman county line


----------



## DawgDr. (Oct 26, 2010)

BrokeTine Plantation


----------



## CM73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Corn Cobb Island


----------



## jimmy larussa (Oct 26, 2010)

Walkinshaw Sportsmen Club located in South Richmond county Augusta Ga.


----------



## MADEINFLA (Oct 26, 2010)

hornybuck hunt club.sign on gate says beware of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- bucks and go easy on the deer meat


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 26, 2010)

buckhorn


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Meadow Brook Hunting Club


----------



## HuntFan (Oct 27, 2010)

Rattlin' Racks - 23 yrs
Beaverdale - 6 yrs
KSS Hunting Club - stands for "Kill Some S_ _ t". - name of one of my buddies HC & probably my favorite.


----------



## bigdaddyrebel (Oct 27, 2010)

headhunters


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 28, 2010)

forked tongue hunting club


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Oct 28, 2010)

Gun Powder and Lead Hunting Club


----------



## bryancountyhunter (Oct 28, 2010)

Powerhouse Hunting Club in Groveland, GA (Bryan County). We've got a big powerline right-of-way through the club.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 28, 2010)

Buck Zone in Stewart County.


----------



## anicho (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Ranch


----------



## 308NavyDad (Oct 28, 2010)

"Buck Wild Hunting Club"        its a hunten club, not a drama club...


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Oct 28, 2010)

Hooks and Horns Hunting Club


----------



## Awehunt (Oct 29, 2010)

Shoal Creek Hunting Club - Cherokee County


----------



## big country rnr (Oct 29, 2010)

A few ive been in
Little okeefenokee hunting club- 9 years
Sandhill hunting club- 2 years
Flowers swamp -10 years
Big swamp- 1 year
Pike swamp- 1 year
Corn cobb island- 1 year
Green creek- till i was 15 yo


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in Ed Ball Hunting club.
 Port St Joe FL.

 In the past: Stewart County Hunting Club, Magnum Hunting Club,Lee's Bay Hunting Club


----------



## fishhunter1971 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beatin Guts Hunt Club


----------



## drawedback (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy Hour Hunting Club 30 yrs and counting


----------



## fullsizeyota_88 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ten Ring hunting club,   Heard Co.


----------



## bones-n-beards (Oct 30, 2010)

Potash Hunting Club... Polk Co


----------



## Abel (Oct 30, 2010)

Inez Hunting Club. Warren County, NC.


----------

